# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake Report



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Sabine lake has suffered from wind and rain this season, but is finally coming around.

If the wind permits the jetties fishing is good for trout, reds and spanish. Most of the lake is still fresh and the fish are scattered.

Other guides take fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING.

PM me your email address and I will email you my calendar.


----------

